# My cat bites my head



## jlharris (Jan 25, 2004)

I couldn't find any answers to this online, so I thought I'd ask someone here...

I recently took on ownership of my friend's cat. (He found her on the street in August. Turned out she was pregnant, so he kept her until after her kittens were weened. He wanted to keep her but had to give her away because she got into cat fights with his live-in girlfriend's cat.) So, I've had her for three weeks. Three times I've woken up to her biting my head. It doesn't really hurt, but I find the behavior odd. She has never bitten my boyfriend's head. I asked my friend about it, and he said she had bitten his head once or twice but never his girlfriend. Is this some weird dominance thing? Has anyone else had this happen? It's happened during the day too if I was taking a nap, so I don't think she's trying to wake me up to feed her (plus my boyfriend is the one who feeds her in the mornings).

Any takes on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## kittylover (Jan 2, 2004)

my cat does the same thing i think. My cats bites and pulls my hair, i have no clue why but i think it is funny, when my cat does this she sometimes bites my head, maybe your cat is trying to do the same thing or maybe he likes your shampoo :lol: 




Nikita


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

I read that when a cat plays with your hair that it is a compliment (!) because they think enough of you to "groom you" like they would another cat. If it doesn't hurt I would take it in the spirit it's intended!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

My little baby willow rubs her head against mine I see that as her bonding with me or something.


----------



## kittylover (Jan 2, 2004)

well my cat must hate me because it really hurts when she does it. She runs my hair in between her teeth and she pulls up on it  little devil. It's kinda funny though when she is doing it because she does it when u least expect it, like when i am sleeping.



Nikita


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*head biting*

My boy Sundance does this to everyone; fortunately, he only rarely does it to me!

It started when a friend let him play with her ponytail. It became an obsession...he goes after any head that appears in his sights...he even chews on Jackson's (shaved!) head! He does seem to prefer some heads over others; maybe the shampoo? He can get very carried away, and then it does hurt!

I think it probably is a mutual grooming thing; a sign of affection and respect. They use their incisors to pick out fleas, mats, etc .on themselves and each other. So it *can* become a bite. But not likely a deliberate effort to hurt. Just a bit of overzealousness!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: head biting*



drjean said:


> My boy Sundance does this to everyone; fortunately, he only rarely does it to me!
> 
> It started when a friend let him play with her ponytail.


I know it is not related to cats but I have to mention this. I had a dog when I was in highschool that loved to play with my ponytail. We would go up in the woods close to the mountain and whenever I got tired I sat down on a little hill and he was entertaining himself with my pony tail. It was so sweet.
It may be different with dogs however. Cats do it to groom and dogs to play. 
Well his name was Little Paw (it was Labus in Romanian) and he was an amazing dog. I miss him so much!


----------



## JenUrich (May 9, 2003)

My cat often wakes me up by laying in my hair that's on my pillow, he'll start to knead the hair, bury his face in it, and sometimes lick it (as if grooming). At first I thought it was really weird, but I've gotten more accustomed to it.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

One of my cats (Solstice) plays with my hair, every once in a while. However, more often she will push her nose into my face, when she wants me to get up early in the mornings. She can be persistant in her attempts to get me up. Yet, I know her personality, and I also know that she does this as a gesture of friendship. Many times, when I do get up at her beckoning, only to find that my menagerie is out of food or water, and sometimes both.


----------



## tiggs (Aug 29, 2003)

:lol: I wake up nearly every morning at around 5am with my kitty sitting on my pillow and chewing on my hair. Its funny but I keep pushing her off the bed so I can go back to sleep. Glad to hear it happens to others and that it is a friendly thing!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

*cat playing with hair*

I just had a question about it:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3226

One of my kittens plays with my hair which is ok, it doesn't really hurt. But around 4am she starts biting my fingers. This is happening for the last 2-3 weeks. I can't figure out why she is doing this. They have enough food and water. I'm thinking that maybe she wants to play. But why every early morning? It starts bothering me because I can't sleep well.

Eva


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats don't like my hair unless I'm brushing it when it is wet or picking up a piece and playing with them like it is a feather....


----------

